# 016l - Number 19 - Mateusz Salawa



## salava8 (16 Apr 2018)

Hello all.  This is my nineteenth arrangement. This time I have set up a small High Tech tank with more emphasis on plants than on hardscape.






*Dimensions: *25 x 25 x 25h = 16L
*Filtration: *Eheim 2213 (400 l / h)
*Lights: *Aquael Leddy Smart 2 Plant 6W (9 hours) x2
*Photo Period:* 12 am - 9 pm
*Fertilisation: *Azoo Gro Nature Plant Premium, Azoo Aquaguard Plus, Azoo Carbon Plus, Azoo Plant Auxins
*CO2:* High-pressure bottle
*Water:* RO + mineralizer orange v4
*Substrate: *ADA Amazonia
*Flora:* Mini Pelia, Micranthemum sp. 'Monte Carlo, Hydrocotyle sp. Japan, Eleocharis acicularis, Anubias barteri nana, Rotala rotundifolia red
*Fauna: *Neocaridina davidi var. red


----------



## alto (16 Apr 2018)

Looks amazing 
especially given the scale of the tank
How often do you trim?


----------



## Tim Harrison (16 Apr 2018)

It sure does look amazing...I like it a lot


----------



## salava8 (20 Apr 2018)

.


----------



## salava8 (20 Apr 2018)

alto said:


> Looks amazing
> especially given the scale of the tank
> How often do you trim?



Thanks! 

I have to cut stem plant often, every two weeks. Other plants don't grow so fast. 

Enjoy wataching


----------



## Sakura83 (29 Apr 2018)

I like it a lot


----------



## salava8 (2 May 2018)

Sakura83 said:


> I like it a lot



Thanks! 

New video!


----------



## salava8 (25 Jun 2018)

Day 220. Time to update. : wink: Aquarium lives from pruning to pruning. :Wink:

The big problem is the moss that grows into anubias, it's hard to control it. : roll: I didn't plan to plan it initially. It has grown from several branches attached to other plants or laws. Regarding algae, from time to time the leaves of anubias are attacked by black beard algae and green spot algae. The fight continues as always.

In general, the cube is a decoration of my flat. Due to the small size of tanks, it doesn't require a lot of work.


----------



## salava8 (30 Jun 2018)

A few close ups of shrimps:


----------



## konrad.mrozek.7 (3 Jul 2018)

Looking great mate. Love it. Keep up good work.


----------



## AllieG (5 Jul 2018)

This looks great!


----------



## FJK_12 (9 Jul 2018)

Very jealous of this! Would be perfect for a Betta


----------



## salava8 (27 Jul 2018)

konrad.mrozek.7 said:


> Looking great mate. Love it. Keep up good work.





AllieG said:


> This looks great!





FJK_12 said:


> Very jealous of this! Would be perfect for a Betta



Thanks for comments .

Update: D
Black beard algae and green spot algae after reducing the amount of fertilizer and applying carbo are in the back. Unfortunately, the "feral" Monte Carlo has already suffered a bit. I hope it will recover. After the next pruning Hydrocotyle sp japan and Rotala, grow best of course, .



 

The tank slowly prepares for liquidation. At last, time for something bigger, namely 45L. : Wink:

Bonus (I wonder if it will be seen here )
https://www.instagram.com/accounts/login/?next=/stories/highlights/17877909775238917/

If not, I invite you to my profile on Instagram (the info about my arrangements gets there soon):
https://www.instagram.com/akwapelneroslin/?hl=pl

At 45L I will be able to let some fish in. I miss a lot of movement in the tank.
In an 16L, I can arrange some kind of wabi kusa. I have to keep Anubias somewhere.


----------



## Onoma1 (16 Aug 2018)

It looks amazing! I will watch out for additional photos!


----------



## salava8 (16 Aug 2018)

Thanks for comment.  I sent photo of this aquarium on IAPLC 2018. Paradoxically, the arrangement took quite a high place. Rank 977. A total of 1977 entries from 68 countries.

Aquarium was liquidated one week ago. I am preparing the new project. I hope I show you photo in near future.


----------



## salava8 (5 Apr 2019)

Arrangement was appreciated in competitions. Interestingly, the 23rd place is the best result from Poland nano category (EAPLC). 

EAPLC | 2018
Rank | 23
Number of participants | 90
Category | Nano

Reeflowers Aquascaping Contest 2018
Rank | 53
Number of participants | 97



 

See more:
www.instagram.com/mateusz.salawa.aquascaping
www.youtube.com/mateuszsalawaaquascaping


----------

